# Shipping Delay



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello

I sent a package with Xmas gifts to a friend in General Escobedo via German DHL as priority. The package was sent on December 2nd. The shipment was handed over to Sepomex in Mexico. I checked the tracking number and see the last update is on December 13th saying: CDD Oper. Metropolitano, D.F. Enviado a Destino	CDD Nuevo León, NL . It has been already 8 days since the last update. Should I be worry? Can´t believe I paid Priority services it goes so slow.

Attaching the progress of the shipment.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That seems to indicate that it was sent to its destination, and received at that destination in Nuevo Leon. I assume that someone had to sign for it. Was it the intended recipient?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

rv, I do not think you are correct. It was received at the office or co that was going to take the package to N L on the 13th in the morning and shipped that afternoon at 15 something to NL
8 days to get to NL seems excessive unless they do not have a carrier going to the General Escobedo or they only have a weekly delivery..I would inquire and ask for proof of delivery from DHL.


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

The friend has not received it. I have contacted the German DHL and they told me to inform the recipient to contact the local post service (Sepomex) in Mexico with the tracking number. The friend contacted the central Sepomex and they told him that delivery times are between 15-20 working days from the date of customs clearance. I´m really desperate, I sent the package enough time before Xmas and the friend still didn´t get it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There is nothing you can do to speed it up just hope it arrives. The traffic has to be higher because of Christmas so the 20 days maybe optimistic. All you can do is request for proof of delivery and put a claim through after the 20 days have expired. Just relax thins do not happen fast in Mexico and everyone knows it. You package probably will arrive eventually. I sometimes get Christmas cards just before Easter...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> There is nothing you can do to speed it up just hope it arrives. The traffic has to be higher because of Christmas so the 20 days maybe optimistic. All you can do is request for proof of delivery and put a claim through after the 20 days have expired. Just relax things do not happen fast in Mexico and everyone knows it. You package probably will arrive eventually. I sometimes get Christmas cards just before Easter...


Apparently Sepomex is another name for Correos de México, the Mexican national postal service. I don't understand why DHL turned the package over to that system. Correos de Mexico is famous for its slow delivery times. Other commercial services that I have used both as a recipient and as a sender, FedEx and Multipack, have their own delivery services.

Once Correos de Mexico is involved, you just have to be patient. Things usually arrive eventually, but they arrive on Mexican time.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Apparently Sepomex is another name for Correos de México, the Mexican national postal service. I don't understand why DHL turned the package over to that system. Correos de Mexico is famous for its slow delivery times. Other commercial services that I have used both as a recipient and as a sender, FedEx and Multipack, have their own delivery services.
> 
> Once Correos de Mexico is involved, you just have to be patient. Things usually arrive eventually, but they arrive on Mexican time.


Correos de Mexico lost 2 envelopes my friend in San Diego sent me last spring. My wife opened a bank account in San Diego on Nov. 12th. using our address in SLP. The bank sent her a letter then and it arrived here on about Dec. 5th.

I have sent several checks to SD using Correos de Mexico from SLP, but certified, [$34 pesos each] and they all arrived about 7 to 9 days latter in SD and I was able to track them online.

We sent signed documents recently to SD by DHL overnight PM delivery to SD for $430. pesos each and they arrived within 48 hours.

DHL has the best reputation here in SLP for sending important things internationally and nationally. UPS and FedEx not such a good reputation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes it is strang that DHL urned the package to the postal service but it could be that they do not have service in that area and they are still responsible for the package . I would think that they have sent it certified or will request a signed receipt so it should arrive.
In Ocotber we sent some packages from San Cristobal de las Casas to Chicago via DHL and they came back as the teachers were blocking the roads in Orizaba..I was surprised that DHL sends the packages to Mexico city by overnight truck rahter than fly them from Tuxtla,, They do have a good reputation...at least UPS is not involved, a big plus.


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

The problem is DHL is under Deutsche Post (German Regular Post). Deutsche post care for letters and DHL for packages. Its government owned. Maybe thats why all the shipments sent by DHL in Germany are handed over to Sepomex. DHL is in the area General Escobedo, a friend sent me a package via DHL Express


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

The last time I sent a package to him via DHL, he had to fetch it at the Sepomex office, the progress of tracking was not even updated as received and signed. Before I sent a package, the progress of tracking was saying they were trying to deliver and the recipient was not unvailable and the friend with his mother was the whole day at home and no one ringed they door bell.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for the explanation which prompted me to look up DHL. Interesting, I read that because they are not a US company they are not allowed to fly the DHL planes from one city to another in the US so that may explain why they were driving our packages to Mexico city. I will have to check out that one.They may have the same rule in Mexico. We receive the DHL packages here via a delivery service but maybe they have different arrangements in Monterrey or everywhere in Mexico for priority packages, I do not know.

I still think that if you file a claim after Christmas, ti may prompt them trace the package. It still may arrive before Christmas. Did your friend go to the post office and ask for the package on his end?
Good luck and thanks for the explanation , I am going to have to look into how packages are actually moved around within Mexico.


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

They have also a delivery services but he said Sepomex is unreliable, I will ask him if he can be so kind and visit the local post office if there is the package. Here the progress of the package I sent more than one year. He received it after 15 days.

I´m sad of that I sent him our Czech-German homemade Xmas cookies which he really likes and he still cant enjoy them.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I only use the Mexican post office and I usally get my packages. Not always very quiclky but I usually get them so I hope he gets your package. He can always make the cookies after Christmas!


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello, I just wanted to announce that tracking process is saying the package is after 11 days in NL, now its on the way to General Escobedo


----------



## ninah (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello, my friend finally received the package with my gifts yesterday.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Great!


----------

